# Gigabit funktioniert nur an 2 von 3 PCs



## XerXis-V (21. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe dank Vodafone jetzt Cable 1000 und möchte es auch gerne nutzen. Seit vorgestern läuft das Modem und ich bin im Prinzip zufrieden. HTPC hab ich als erstes getestet und erbringt immer über 900k. An meinen richtigen PC kommt, egal welchen Test ich auch nutze, nur um die 135k an. Ich hatte erst das lange, günstige Kabel in verdacht und habe ein kurzes gelegt, mit dem selben Ergebnis. Ich habe dann an beide Kabel meinen 10 Jahre alten Laptop gehangen und es gab auch immer über 900k. 
Am Vodafone-Gerät leuchten alle ausgänge grün, was bedeutet das alle mit Gigabit funktionieren. Fehler in den Einstellungen können durch das funktionieren des Laptops ausgeschlossen werden? 

Jetzt zum PC: aktuell ist es ein Hero X470 mit dem Intel I211
Meine Versuche bisher:
-Treiber waren schon von Windows automatisch installiert, direkt von Asus und auch von der Intel Website.
-Netzwerkadapter sagt auch 1 Gigabit.
-In den Einstellung hab ich schon auf 1Gigabit Vollduplex gestellt und die Jumbopackete auf max.
-Bios zurückgesetzt
-Buchse auf Staub überprüft


Fällt noch jemanden was ein?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (21. Februar 2020)

Lade Dir mal den TCP-Optimizer runter TCP Optimizer | heise Download und schau auf die Einstellungen des LAN Adapters. Dort unten die Win Default Einstellungen wiederherstellen.


----------



## Frontline25 (22. Februar 2020)

Was mir grad noch so einfällt, wären Energiespareinstellungen im router.
Das War bei der Fritzbox damals der Fall. Wie es bei den Vodafone boxen ist (Falls es keine Fritzbox ist) weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Matusalem (22. Februar 2020)

Ich vermute mit "k" meinst Du Mbit/s ? 900k wäre noch weniger als ein Mbit/s.

Unter dieser Annahme.

Eine LAN Verbindung funktioniert mit 1Gbit/s, 100Mbit/s oder 10Mbit/s. Es gibt nichts dazwischen. 

Hast Du 135Mbit/s gemessen dann läuft die LAN-Verbindung mit 1Gbit/s und ist nicht die Ursache.


----------



## habilidad (22. Februar 2020)

Ich habe ein sehr ähnliches Problem.
Habe auch neuerdings die Vodaphone Station mit 1Gbit. Habe ein Cat7 Kabel zum Rechner gelegt und bekomme im Speedtest durchschnittlich 300Mbit.
Die LAN Verbindung zeigt 1Gbit als Verbindung zum Router an.
Mit meinem Laptop am gleichen Kabel bekomme ich im Speedtest die volle Geschwindigkeit.
Unter meinem alten Windows auf dem gleichen Rechner auch.

Habe außerdem eine USB Netzwerkarte, die ich am Laptop benutze auch am Rechner getestet. Bekomme allerdings immer nur die 300Mbit...

Habe das BIOS zurückgesetzt. Netzwerk Adapter deinstalliert und die Treiber neu installiert. keine Änderung...

Die Hardware kann es also nicht sein.
Es muss irgendwas von Windows sein. Nutze auch keine andere Antiviren Lösung als den Defender.


----------



## fotoman (22. Februar 2020)

Was sagen denn die Übertragungsraten zwischnen zwei PCs? Und wie sind diese PCs mit einander verbunden (Switch oder direkt am Router) 

Ist vieleicht auf dem einen PC IP6 deaktiviert auf den anderen nicht?
Liefert ein ping zum router auch auf dem langsamen Windows keine verlorenen Pakete?
Firewall, Treiber (Version und Instellungen), Energieoptione sind in beiden Systemen identisch? (Ich gehe von zweimal Win 10 aus, nicht von Win XP oder Win 7).


----------



## habilidad (22. Februar 2020)

Also: mit iperf habe ich gerade mal zwischen PC und Laptop gemessen. In beide Richtungen und habe da eine stabile 1 Gbit Verbindung.
Sind beide über den Router miteinander verbunden. Kein Switch dazwischen.
Das verwirrt mich noch mehr...

IP6 ist auf allen Geräten aktiviert. Ping ist ohne Probleme, konstant 1ms. Kein Loss.
Firewall habe ich auch schon deaktiviert. Treiber sind aktuell.
Energieoptionen sind auf beiden Systemen auf Hochleistung


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Februar 2020)

habilidad schrieb:


> Das verwirrt mich noch mehr...


Gib mal bitte die Hardware des langsamen PCs komplett an.


----------



## habilidad (22. Februar 2020)

Mainboard: MSI Mate PC 170z
CPU: i7 6700k
16GB RAM
1080 GTX
M2 SSD 1TB Samsung 970 EVO+


----------



## XerXis-V (22. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mein Problem erstmal gelöst. Es lag an irgendwelchen Einstellungen. Ich hab die Einstellungen vom Laptop und Hauptsystem verglichen, aber keinen Unterschied gefunden. Am ende hab ich, aus irgendeinem Forum den Tipp von einen Tool gelesen das, die Einstellungen optimiert. Runtergeladen und auf optimiert gestellt. Ich hab die Einstellungen kurz überflogen und nichts besonderes gesehen. Nach dem ausführen waren auch über 1000k anliegend.

P.S. Versuche nachher noch zu schauen wie das Tool hieß.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Februar 2020)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> P.S. Versuche nachher noch zu schauen wie das Tool hieß.


Das wäre nett.


----------



## XerXis-V (23. Februar 2020)

SG TCP Optimizer

Wie gut oder wie sinnvoll es ist muss jeder selber wissen.



RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> Lade Dir mal den TCP-Optimizer runter TCP Optimizer | heise Download und schau auf die Einstellungen des LAN Adapters. Dort unten die Win Default Einstellungen wiederherstellen.



Gerade gesehen...
Ich hab die Antwort überlesen und zufällig in eine anderen Forum den Tipp gelesen.
Trotzdem danke für die Antwort.


----------



## habilidad (23. Februar 2020)

Bin sonst immer sehr skeptisch bei solchen Optimierungstools. Aber es hat tatsächlich geholfen


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Februar 2020)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> SG TCP Optimizer


Das kann der Adwarecleaner auch:
AdwCleaner - Free Adware Cleaner & Removal Tool | Malwarebytes.

Der hilft oft bei verdrehten Netzwerkeinstellungen.


----------



## XerXis-V (23. Februar 2020)

Die Frage ist halt warum Asus oder Intel solche Standardeinstellung hat? Der Asus Laptop und Gigabyte Mainboard mit Realtek Netzwerk-Adapter laufen auf Standard ohne Probleme.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Februar 2020)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt warum Asus oder Intel solche Standardeinstellung hat?


 Da mußt Du wohl Asus oder Intel fragen.


----------



## habilidad (28. Februar 2020)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt warum Asus oder Intel solche Standardeinstellung hat? Der Asus Laptop und Gigabyte Mainboard mit Realtek Netzwerk-Adapter laufen auf Standard ohne Probleme.



Naja ich habe auch eine Realtek Netzwerkkarte und ich glaube, dass Windows da einfach irgendwann mal komische Sachen gemacht haben muss, da es sich bei mir um ein relativ frisches Windows handelt.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2021)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> Lade Dir mal den TCP-Optimizer runter TCP Optimizer | heise Download und schau auf die Einstellungen des LAN Adapters. Dort unten die Win Default Einstellungen wiederherstellen.


Muss sehr loben, wir hatten an einem unserer Rechner heute ein Lan Kabel gesetzt und kamen nicht auf den vollen Speed. Kabel war auch soweit ok, weil ich es zuvor an meinem Rechner ausgetestet habe. Zumindest hat dieser Vorschlag mit dem Zurücksetzen mit diesem Programm das Problem auch bei uns behoben.


----------

